# LES BOULES MON ECRAN A UNE GROSSE TACHE NOIRE



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Elle n'y étais pas ya 5MIN avant kil se mette en veille puis now a la sortie de la veille; grosse tache noire!!!!


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

tu mangeais quoi ? ... c'est sérieux ta tâche ?


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'y étais pas ya 5MIN avant kil se mette en veille puis now a la sortie de la veille; grosse tache noire!!!!



ta une photo ?


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Tu t'étais pas mis en veille, toi aussi, le nez dans la confiture de myrtilles ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 parce que c'est une panne classique


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

attend rigole pas, c'est petite sérieux sa tâche


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> attend rigole pas, c'est petite sérieux sa tâche



C'est vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais vu que c'est un peu imprécis, ça pousse à la faute


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

puis bon, il a toujours pas répondu =/


----------



## nantucket (29 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'y étais pas ya 5MIN avant kil se mette en veille puis now a la sortie de la veille; grosse tache noire!!!!



Tu veux pas nous faire une capture pour voir...


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

rah no comment ...


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> puis bon, il a toujours pas répondu =/



Ou alors, il y a une grosse tache orange sur son post


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

C'est la partie droite de l'écran putain j'ai les boules il avait rien depuis septembre...oui il était en veille et a la sortie tt sombre coté droit et centre plus vers le bas


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

J'ai une capture comment ja fais pour la mettre sur le forum?


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

lien + mettre en ligne sur ftp 

C'est lécran lui même ?


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Oui c'est plus sombre a droite pfff j'ai les nerfs mais bon..retour SAV c'est clair j'attends pas....


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Il avait rien ya 10 min retour de veille et voila..je l'aie depuis l'Apple expo


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

Bizarre ça ... bon courage en SAV


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Mais je vais dans un centre agréé ou je téléphone directement a Apple


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

Dans le deuxième cas ils vont te renvoyer vers un apple center de toute manière.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Ah bon, ils ne font pas un enlevement sur place? Combien de temps cela peut durer? moins d'une semaine? Si je vais dans un Applecenter ou je n'ai pas acheté de PWB, ils me le prennent quand meme


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

Hmm, ben appelle alors.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Je crois que je vais pas me précipiter et attendre encore un peu mais je vais quand meme appeller pour connaitre les modalités..les taches sombres sont mais moins importantes par rapport a certain écran que j'ai pu voir...il a 4 mois marche super bien et cette maudite veille...pffff franchement je comprends pas que ca vienne comme ca d'un coup...


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

=)


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Si quelqu'un a deja eut ce probleme et qu'il l'a envoyé en SAV qu'il se manifeste. C'est quand meme frustrant....


----------



## salvatore (29 Janvier 2004)

un problème similaire est discuté sur le  forum Apple


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Il faudrait que l'écran chauffe pour que ca disparaisse? D'apres ce que j'ai compris c'est ca...bizarre ca ne me l'a jamais sauf aujourd'hui...je vai spas me précipiter et attendre surtout que tout le reste est impecc, pas de pixels morts ou autres


----------



## salvatore (29 Janvier 2004)

en attendant un reset de la PRAM et de la VRAM ne peut pas faire de mal, j'ai lu que certains avaient résolu leur problème ainsi


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

C'est quoi les combinaisons de touches?


----------



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2004)

"pomme + alt + p + r" je crois... et après je sais plus combien de bong il faut attendre, 6 il me semble.


----------



## rtype (29 Janvier 2004)

Même chose pour moi aussi , dalle plus foncée sur la droite et c'est aussi apparu comme çà et c'est devenu vite très visible , franchement çà poste de plus en plus à ce sujet , une nouvelle maladie ????


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Tu as ton Alu depuis quand? moi depuis Apple Expo


----------



## rtype (29 Janvier 2004)

cela fait un moi et demi maintenant (semaine 48 ), et pour le moment je ne cache pas ma déception ( bruits parasites , écran plus foncé sur la droite + un retour sav pour rien )  :-(


----------



## nantucket (30 Janvier 2004)

La règle d'or du MacUser impatient :

"Jamais de première version d'une machine tu n'achèteras !"


----------



## salvatore (30 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi les combinaisons de touches?



pour la pram, la vram, et tutti quanti, voir l'excellent et indispensable  funnymac


----------



## vincmyl (30 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de sortir le Mac de la veille et la tache est encore plus importante....les boules vraiment


----------



## Luc G (30 Janvier 2004)

Problème de rétro-éclairage ?


----------



## vincmyl (1 Février 2004)

J'ai pas trop l'impression mais bon je suis pas habilité....


----------



## deLphaeus (1 Février 2004)

alors que vas tu faire ?


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Je vais le donner a l'Apple center du coin pour qu'il constatela panne et fasse le changement de dalle


----------



## NicoMac (2 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de sortir le Mac de la veille et la tache est encore plus importante....les boules vraiment



Je viens de poster un mail sur les forums Apple à ce sujet car ma tâche, elle, a presque disparu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je m'explique. J'ai remarqué que la tâche est vraiment visible lorsque je sors de veille et tend à se réduire au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation du PB. Or, jusqu'à il y a quatre jours, je n'éteignais quasiment jamais mon PB. 

Ce que j'ai donc fait depuis :

1. Eteindre systématiquement mon PB après utilisation;
2. Pousser la luminosité au maximum;
3. Désactiver l'option de réglage automatique de la luminosité.

Et hier, miracle, en rallumant le PB, plus de tâche, même en travaillant avec une luminosité réduite.

J'ai fait quelques tests avec un fond d'écran solide et de couleur claire (blanc), la luminosité est maintenant uniforme sur toute la surface de la dalle. 

Ce serait intéressant que tu fasses les mêmes essais pour voir le résultat sur ta machine.


----------



## lelavabeau (2 Février 2004)

C'est quand même drolement bizarre ce problème de tache noire.
Mais des fois moi je me demande sur mon Alu 15" combo si l'éclairage est bien uniforme, mais bon c'est jamais simple à vérifier y a toujours plein de reflets partout.
En tout cas apple à bien merdé sur ses écrans 15"


----------



## NicoMac (2 Février 2004)

Voilà, depuis de matin, je suis sorti trois ou quatre fois de veille et la tâche réapparaît


----------



## deLphaeus (2 Février 2004)

Au moins le problème est identifié, sinon pourquoi ne vous ruez vous pas vers le SAV ?


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Ou peut enlever cette option de luminosité automatique???je vois pas ou....


----------



## NicoMac (2 Février 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Au moins le problème est identifié, sinon pourquoi ne vous ruez vous pas vers le SAV ?



Le problème n'est pas reconnu par Apple.

Pour ce qui est du réglage automatique de la luminosité, c'est dans les Préférences Système, Moniteur, décocher Ajuster automatiquement luminosité en fonction de lumière ambiante.

Je suis donc passé chez le réparateur Apple. Par chance, en réveillant mon PB, on a clairement pu voir la tâche. Car après un reboot quelques minutes plus tard, la tâche était invisible.

Premier diagnostic, ce n'est pas un problème de mémoire vidéo, mais bien d'écran et il semble que ce soit le néon de droite qui présente des faiblesses.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Ok mais moi j'ai un combo et j'ai pas cette option...Apple ne reconnait pas le pb????


----------



## lelavabeau (2 Février 2004)

Oui apparemment apple ne reconnait pas ce problème, j'ai vu le témoignage d'une personne sur macbidouille qui avait retourné son alu 15" au SAV et quand on lui a retourné son ordi il y avait une lettre qui lui stipulait que son problème rentrait dans les petits aléas de fabrication mais que ce n'était pas suffisant pour engager un changement d'écran.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Super. c'est pour cela que je vais passer dans un Applecenter habilité a faire les répartions...ils seront peut etre plus conciliant


----------



## lelavabeau (2 Février 2004)

Ben essayes tu verras bien, moi pour le moment j'attends un peu avant de faire marcher la garantie c'est juste un peu ombré vraiment léger, mais si je vois qu'apple se bouge l'arrière train pour faire quelque chose j'irai. En plus j'en ai bien besoin en ce moment du portable donc ça m'emmerde de le faire maintenant.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Moi aussi mais peut etre qu'il le garde moins longtps...


----------



## kobsir (19 Octobre 2009)

Grrrr  il vient de m'arriver la même chose deux tache noir dont une tré grosse
a 1600e l'ordi ça fait flippé 
j'ai redemarrer elle n'été plus visible sur le coup et 30sec aprés la grosse été revenu
paniquant j'ai tester plein de truc et bizzarement lorsque j'ai tiré le rido de ma fenetre  mettant mon ordi à l'ombre la tache s'en é aller en tout cas c'est pas une vrai solution j'ai pécho un mac pour etre trankilll bah je commence a flippé


----------

